# Taste of Grand Rapids SMF gathering



## cheech (Mar 11, 2008)

July 25, 2008 is the Taste of Grand Rapids BBQ contest. While there are usually a few of us that get together how about this year we set up a mutual meeting time?

Any one interested in having a "get together" based around the contest?


----------



## richtee (Mar 12, 2008)

I tried to get some info on this- is there an official rules/homepage?


----------



## capt dan (Mar 12, 2008)

I am interested. Do we bring smokers/cookers, or just booze?...........or both!

Is there a link to this event?


----------



## cheech (Mar 12, 2008)

There is limited information right now on the competition. The rules will be based on KCBS rules however if you are interested there will be a contest in Silver Lake too that has a backyard competition and would be cool if we all wanted to compete with each other.

For a small gathering we can see if anyone is planning on competing and use their site for a gathering. BBQ Bubba are you planning on coming back again?

I was thinking about signing up with the judging class and competing in Silver Lake.



*Taste of Grand Rapids*         Grand Rapids, MI
_STATE CHAMPIONSHIP_ *Contact:* Rich Berry, 77 Monroe Center, Suite 1000, Grand Rapids, MI 49503.
 Phone: 616-776-5471. Fax: 616-242-9373. [email protected]
*KCBS Reps:* CAROL WHITEBOOK, MERL WHITEBOOK


----------



## richtee (Mar 13, 2008)

Sooo...it's gonna be a full comp? Brisket, etc.? I would consider it, but that's gonna require a couple guys... Teacup? Anyone?


----------



## richtee (Mar 13, 2008)

Interesting that they got a "State Championship" label. I thought Silver Lake had a lock on that? According to the sanctioning rules, that title is only awarded after a state governer's proclamation.


----------



## bbq bubba (Mar 13, 2008)

There's 4 comps this year in Mi Rich and their ALL state championships!!


----------



## richtee (Mar 13, 2008)

Sounds very Granholmish to me  ;{)


----------



## bb53chevpro (Mar 13, 2008)

If this is not too far from Det. I may plan of popping out there to meet some of the people from forum. I am not into the competition thing (not my bag). I believe my last 2 weeks of vacation is in around that time. will have to double check that.
Andy.

Isn't Silver Lake where Sand dunes or something like that?


----------



## crewdawg52 (Mar 13, 2008)

bb, the mrs and I went out to T of GR last year just to meet some folks from SMF.  Had a great time!  Recommend it to anyone that lives somewhat close, to go. 

And yes, Silver Lakes state park is where the dunes are.  Eastern shore  of Lake MI, north of Muskegon and south of Ludington.

*SCOTSMEN* will be at both places for the comps.  Ya'll come by and say Howdy!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Mar 13, 2008)

That's what I thought. Me and my wife went there (before we were married) for a weekend about 20 years ago. Maybe I can set something up with Richtee and maybe follow him out there if he is going. Oh SHOOT, better ask the wife is she can/wants to go.....
Andy.


----------



## cheech (Mar 14, 2008)

Even if you are not interested in the competition it is a great way to get a few of us around to say hey.

If the Smokin' Scots do not mind may be we could use their spot as a gathering point aim for a particular time and have a Northern SMF gathering.

If memory serves me right we had over 1/2 dozen members there last year and if we take a look around the forum there are a lot more members from Michigan and surrounding areas than we had last year.

Come join us


----------



## bertjo44 (Mar 14, 2008)

Why are all these things so far away from me? My first thought was I'd love to come up and lend Rich a hand (and learn a little) but I just mapped it and it is 11 hours plus it is on Friday. That would be hard. I visited some relatives in Grand Rapids about 25 years ago but I was just a lad then.


----------



## cheech (Mar 14, 2008)

If Saturday works better we can meat or I mean meet on Saturday after the competition is over.

But good BBQ is worth the drive right?


----------



## richtee (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey..thanks for the offer... but yeah, that's a hellish long way. Maybe Teacup and I can hook up. If not  just go and visit the Burnin' Kilt guys  heh...


----------



## capt dan (Mar 14, 2008)

I will probably go. I am supposed to help another buddies team(bartender), so I will be there anyways. If anyone gets a link to the event, please post it.
Thanks


----------



## richtee (Mar 14, 2008)

Soo..i'm curious..what drinks can be smoked on a Lang?!?


----------



## nh3b's (Mar 15, 2008)

Hummmmmmmmmmm


----------



## crewdawg52 (Mar 15, 2008)

Think thats what we did last year.  Used them as a gathering point.  I'm sure its ok, but maybe need to PM them????

In attendance last year from what I remember:  Bud, Tonto, BBQ Bubba, Crewdawg52, Cheech, Wateryeyes (where the hell did he go?), and spouses.  If I forgot anyone, sorry.  Really good time with BBQ demos, music, and some really good Que (after the judging of course)! 

Road trip for Michiganers!!!


----------



## johnd49455 (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey I've been away from the forum for a while with work crazy & having to snowblow the drive seems like every night
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. I do plan on getting back into the summer smoke, both outside & on the forum. 

I hope to make the taste of GR to see all the SMF clan that are there. I live in Oceana county only a few miles from the Silver Lake Comp & plan on being there for sure.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Mar 15, 2008)

He lives..........He breaths......it is.......ALIVE!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Glad to see ya back john.  Been a LONG time!


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 15, 2008)

Today must be the day of the living dead......


----------



## cheech (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow you are there! How has your health been Tonto?


----------



## bbq bubba (Mar 15, 2008)

Dang!!!  Look at all the strangers coming out of the woodwork!!


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 15, 2008)

Pretty good since January Cheech, slow and steady. Thanks!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Just geeking for this weather to break and for spring to get here!! Glad to hear your planning on coming to the TOGR, we had a blast last year!! Were planning on doing a pratice cook in April. I posted the info on another thread in "Events". You should think about coming over to cook it or just say howdy...we'd love to see you!  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=14993


LOL.... Must be Spring fever!! Matter of fact, just rolled the Lang out and gonna due a brisket,ribs and some chix.


----------



## merriman (May 30, 2008)

Man, I'd really like to get in a judging class for this, but I can't find a link that works!  One takes me to a radio station and another asked me if I'd like to enter a Bass Fishing contest!  
Can someone throw me a line on this?


----------



## johnd49455 (May 30, 2008)

have you checked out http://www.ksbs.us to see if you can find something there?


----------



## johnd49455 (May 30, 2008)

have you checked out http://www.ksbs.us to see if you can find something there?


----------



## bbq bubba (May 30, 2008)

Judging class has been cancelled....


----------



## wulfie (May 30, 2008)

Link for 2008 Taste of Grand Rapids info...

http://www.101thefoxrocks.com/pages/taste.html

Below the TOGR graphic, under "Download Entry Form Below" is a "view PDF document" clicky... It is a multi-page on the BBQ event (although the attached rules are from 2007 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)


*WULFIE*
Newest member of the Smokin' Scotsmen

2 UDS in construction
1 Charbroil Deluxe Electric H20 Smoker


----------

